# Do I need an additional filter?



## Shady92 (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi guys, I have a 240 litre tank that currently has 7 peacocks. I'm looking to overstock and increase that to 20. I have a 2000lph external filter so it's more than adequate for this tank, but is it enough because I'm overstocking? I did have a other one (aquamanta efx400) but I can't get it to stop leaking :/

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

240 litres may not be enough...what is the length of the tank? Is is 1m:6f? Extra filtration does not enable overstocking beyond the proper level. What is the GPH of your current filter?


----------



## Shady92 (Jan 26, 2020)

It's 120cm (4ft) and the GPH of the filter is 439


----------



## Shady92 (Jan 26, 2020)

In US gallon that's 528 (I'm in the UK)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Is it a species tank? What is the measurement front to back? Gallons are not very important for Lake Malawi cichlids.

Example for an all-male tank that is 72" long (six feet) I like 18 individuals, and go lower if any of the fish mature to be longer than six inches.


----------



## Shady92 (Jan 26, 2020)

It's 15.7" fron to back, and I've gone for a mixture of peacocks, all male. Full dimensions are:

L-47
W-15
H-19


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For an all-male tank of this size I like 12 adults that mature <= six inches.

In fact for 12 males I usually require the tank be 18 inches front to back.

You want your filter to turnover the volume of the tank between 8X and 10X per hour. This is regardless of how many or how few cichlids you stock.


----------



## Shady92 (Jan 26, 2020)

Ok so if I went with another 5 and made it 12, giving that my tank is less than 18" front to back I'd be slightly overstocking it at that. Thanks for your help mate


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Not true. Having 12 in a 48x18 tank is the proper level of overstocking for all male peacocks.

For 48x12 you would be looking at between 8 and 10 individuals...almost what you have now. How is what you have now working? Has it been 2 years since they have been together?


----------



## Shady92 (Jan 26, 2020)

My tank is 48x15, and I've only had them for a week, I set out to buy 12 but the LFS didn't have many in so I left with only 7. I've found a site online that deliver them and they have a big range of peacocks. I wanted to overstock to keep aggression down so thought about increasing that to 20 fish. I've seen many people saying you can stock more than the recommendation as long as you maintain water quality


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can. But don't claim that as slightly overstocking or overstocking to manage aggression. 10 individuals in a 48x12 tank is *already overstocked* to the ideal level for managing aggression. More fish than that can increase rather than decrease aggression.

You can put so many fish in the tank that they will barely have room to turn around without encountering another fish. Think about the goldfish feeder tanks you see in fish stores on occasion. Extra filtration does not increase the # of fish. You should keep nitrates between 10ppm and 20ppm regardless of stocking.


----------

